# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: MINGW چیست ؟

## sourcecode

خسته نباشید
می خواستم بدونم MINGW چیست - کارش چیه - کجا کاربرد داره ؟

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> خسته نباشید
> می خواستم بدونم MINGW چیست - کارش چیه - کجا کاربرد داره ؟


برای این سوالای خورده مورده تحقیق کنید : 

مخفف : *Minimalist GNU for Windows*
کامپایلر قدرتمنی هست برای کامپایل کد ها در محیط ویندوز به صورت Native مشابه آن در لینوکس هستش GCC / G++ و ...

اطلاعات بیشتر : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A9%D8%A7%D8%AA

----------

